# how long does mite treatment take to work?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I treated my buck, Tony, for mites last week and he is still looking a bit off colour. His fur isn't in its optimum condition and he still has a raw bit inside his ear where he has been scratching. My vet said to treat him every two weeks for three treatments. Is this right? Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

There are very few prople on this forum that can disagree with a vet due to not being qualified.

In my experience it has taken even longer than that at times deopending on which treatment is used, as in a pet shop bought item. You should follow the vets recommnendation as they are the ones qualified and know the properties of the treatment prescribed.

By using the treatment three times every two weeks you are not just killing the mites that are currently living and visible but also any eggs which hatch out, thus after the third treatment if you have followed the instructions correctly will be rid of mites.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Kallan is a vet so I'm sure she will be able to tell if what your vet prescribed is normal practise. A lot of exhibition breeders use home treatment, so our experiences are slightly different.


----------

